# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  Вопрос

## Dimitri

Что такое 
«шарше ля фам» и «мизирабль» 
спасибо %)  л.14

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=Dimitri]... 
«шарше ля фам» и «мизирабль»
"*chercher la femme*" и "[b]les mis

----------


## Lampada

> Что такое 
> «шарше ля фам» и «мизирабль» 
> спасибо %)  л.14

 Ищите женщину и Отверженные

----------


## Dimitri

Спасибо %)

----------

